# what is a



## BigBadBlack (Mar 26, 2005)

what is a white piranha? seen it at pet store i never herd of it


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Being that it's a common name, it could be anything. Common names aren't worth a damn in identifying piranha so that could be a rhom, though I've also seen brandtii and heard of irritans sold under that name. Could be anything really


----------



## BigBadBlack (Mar 26, 2005)

damn its bout 1 1/2 inches and $30


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Get it!! It is worth a shot, and for that price, you could be picking up a LOT rarer fish!


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 8, 2005)

Get it quick!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I have heard the Wimple Piranha reffered to the white piranha a few times before. It could mean anything though really.
~Taylor~


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

common names shouldnt be used wit piranhas, but the only piranhas ive seen full white are SOME rhoms and most irritans


----------



## Relik (Apr 29, 2005)

i saw a really nice rhom in the pictures section it looked almost all white so maybe thats what you a referring to


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

People can keep making suggestions on what it is, but elTwitcho already summed it up in his above post.
~Taylor~


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

probablly a rhom


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

try getting some pics and posting them up


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

i dunno, thats a lil spendy for a rhom, my LFS has em ~2.5 for $15


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Could be anything, common names mean shite.

For all we know it could be a red-belly.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Mack said:


> Could be anything, common names mean shite.
> 
> For all we know it could be a red-belly.
> [snapback]1057688[/snapback]​


i dont think reds would be considered white though :laugh:


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

why not buy it it could be worth a shot


----------

